# Where does Shimano go from here?



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

SRAM has their wireless Red 22 groupset coming out. 
Rotor has their Uno hydraulic and mechanical groupset coming out.
FSA has their wireless groupset that is in prototype stage.
Plus rumors that Acros is going to eventually release a road version of their MTB hydraulic groupset. 

Lots of new groupsets with new technology coming out. I have been riding Shimano Di2 and it has been pretty darn sweet. I don't mind the wires as my frames have Di2 ports. I can see how older frames could use the wireless or hydraulic, especially if an owner didn't want to drill their frame for Di2. 

But what does Shimano do next? We know Shimano has some patents for wireless. Is that there next step? Just stick with Di2? Go the hydraulic route?


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

First step is probably hope for bugs/issues with others' systems...


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Di2 does what I need and want at the moment... I don't mind the wires either, but I do think they will go wireless very soon... hydraulic no thanks.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree that Di2 does what I want. I think wireless is interesting and know SRAM has spent a lot of time and $$$ designing the system. But I can't help but think of wifi internet and signals dropping occasionally. Part of the reason I like a hard wired system. 

Hydraulic is interesting. It is light. Once setup it should be good to go for a long time. No worry about cables and housing that wear out. No worry about batteries to charge. 

On another note, I hope Shimano will officially support sequential shifting.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe they can replace internal wires with internal laser information transitions, and a device to jam the wireless transmissions of the competition.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

Switch to optical fibre instead of wires, and brainwave controlled shifting instead of hand controlled.

Retire the term "brifters".


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

No doubt Shimano already has a wireless system up and running.

The big advantage will be time savings for manufacturers. It takes a lot of man-hours to run cables inside frames on an assembly line. Wireless speeds up assembly and saves manufacturers money.

The SRAM system for shifting is brilliant, only one lever per shifter.
That would simplify assembly, reduce the number of parts in each shifter, and cut costs. 
Also simpler to use, more intuitive.
Maybe the etube software could be rewritten to work the same way?
Move the big lever in the direction you want the chain to go. Big lever on the left pushed to the right moves the chain to the right--down the cassette. Big lever on the right pushed to the left moves the chain inward and up the cassette. Both lever pushed moves the front derailleur.
Similar to the sprint shifters Shimano already has.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

wgscott said:


> Maybe they can replace internal wires with internal laser information transitions, and a device to jam the wireless transmissions of the competition.


That could potentially be a big one , a competitor jamming signals . Someone can take out an entire team or peloton .


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

tranzformer said:


> On another note, I hope Shimano will officially support sequential shifting.


I've seen you and several others say this... but I have no idea what you're referring to. Based on my understanding of the term sequential, road shifters, both mechanical and electronic already do this.... sequential means you have to go in order... i.e. 1,2,3,4.. etc. Non-sequential means you can skip... for example, in a traditional manual transmission car, you could go 3 to 5 and skip 4th. 

The only thing I can imagine is that you're literally talking about the next hardest gear based on both front chainrings... i.e. If you're running 50/34 with an 11-28 cassette and you're in 50/23, the next hardest gear technically is 34/15, but I can't imagine that someone would actually be so desperate to shift like this because then the next gear would be 50/21.. that's a whole lot of bouncing back and forth on the front and rear deraileurs for not much benefit.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

TricrossRich said:


> I've seen you and several others say this... but I have no idea what you're referring to. Based on my understanding of the term sequential, road shifters, both mechanical and electronic already do this.... sequential means you have to go in order... i.e. 1,2,3,4.. etc. Non-sequential means you can skip... for example, in a traditional manual transmission car, you could go 3 to 5 and skip 4th.
> 
> The only thing I can imagine is that you're literally talking about the next hardest gear based on both front chainrings... i.e. If you're running 50/34 with an 11-28 cassette and you're in 50/23, the next hardest gear technically is 34/15, but I can't imagine that someone would actually be so desperate to shift like this because then the next gear would be 50/21.. that's a whole lot of bouncing back and forth on the front and rear deraileurs for not much benefit.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Shimano unveils XTR Di2 with sequential shifting | Dirt Rag


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

hmmm.. interesting.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I'm sure Shimano has a wireless system in the works. 

The SRAM wireless system is really expensive. Shimano could also cut the cost of di2. And release di2 for 105/Tiagra. That would make it hard for SRAM to get a foothold. Especially if they have any problems with it.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

tranzformer said:


> SRAM has their wireless Red 22 groupset coming out.
> Rotor has their Uno hydraulic and mechanical groupset coming out.
> FSA has their wireless groupset that is in prototype stage.
> Plus rumors that Acros is going to eventually release a road version of their MTB hydraulic groupset.
> ...



105-5870 DI2, a SLAM DUNK!


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

myhui said:


> Switch to optical fibre instead of wires, and brainwave controlled shifting instead of hand controlled.
> 
> Retire the term "brifters".


The halo wireless/brainwave is already in use in other electronics,probably need a learning curve but I'm sure that will be the next thing,I came here awhile ago & mentioned wireless & the doubters as usual said the motors will be heavy bla bla bla & now its here,as the saying goes never say never,electronics is rapidly changing.


----------

